# Beautiful Afghan Pattern



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

For those who love knitting afghans, here is a gorgeous pattern and it's FREE:

http://www.herrschners.com/App_Themes/herrschners.com/pdfs/AranHeartsThrow.pdf?sourcecode=4313337&link=6&[email protected]


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That's a beautiful pattern and it looks as though it will be lovely and warm


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Lovely pattern, thanks for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

I've added it to my list, Thanks.But one thing, it is crocheted not knit.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

tintin63 said:


> I've added it to my list, Thanks.But one thing, it is crocheted not knit.


Bummer.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have this on my list too. It's not free sadly but it is nice . Reersable too.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/reversibly-cabled-afghan-111lc

This one is knit and is free but not reversable.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cables-cubed-throw


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

that is beautiful! thanks so much for sharing the pattern link!


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

isn't it beautiful? I saved it when I saw it yesterday on one of my emails. It is Crochet and looks a little hard. I would love to try it, but am afraid!!


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

It is beautiful,thanks for the site


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

MimiPat said:


> isn't it beautiful? I saved it when I saw it yesterday on one of my emails. It is Crochet and looks a little hard. I would love to try it, but am afraid!!


I've decided to try the patterns out first and if it goes OK I will do the afghan for my nephew who's wedding I will be attending next December. I might do some cushions too.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

This is a beautiful blanket, at first glance looks knitted. I only know very basic crochet and have never followed a pattern.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you for posting this pattern. It is beautiful.


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Tin tin63,
That is a good idea!! Maybe I will try that with left over yarn and if I can do the patterns, then buy the yarn I want to use!!


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

Opps! I saved this beautiful pattern before I realised it was crochet. Off now to unsave it even if it is lovely.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

It is a beautiful pattern, thanks.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

lovely. looks complicated


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

KEgan said:


> For those who love knitting afghans, here is a gorgeous pattern and it's FREE:
> 
> http://www.herrschners.com/App_Themes/herrschners.com/pdfs/AranHeartsThrow.pdf?sourcecode=4313337&link=6&[email protected].net


This IS a really beautiful throw...wish that there were a knitted version! LOL


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

That is really pretty. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> I've added it to my list, Thanks.But one thing, it is crocheted not knit.


I was sad to see that too... I love to crochet and have saved it but I really want 1 knitted afghan..LOL I have only crocheted ones..


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ronie said:


> tintin63 said:
> 
> 
> > I've added it to my list, Thanks.But one thing, it is crocheted not knit.
> ...


I put some links up earlier on page 1 of a reversible afghan and a straightforward knit cable afghan.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> I have this on my list too. It's not free sadly but it is nice . Reersable too.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/reversibly-cabled-afghan-111lc
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links.. the cubed one is beautiful and will be so much fun to make..


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ronie said:


> tintin63 said:
> 
> 
> > I have this on my list too. It's not free sadly but it is nice . Reersable too.
> ...


They are all on my to do list but there just isn't enough time. My shoulder has improved a lot in the last two days so I will be able to do more knitting again soon.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

It doesn't matter to me if it is crochet as I can do that also. Think I will make one for a granddaughter.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Whoops, I forgot to thank you for the link so..........thanks


----------



## Mrs BBNof (Jan 13, 2013)

love it - not sure if my crochet skills are up to it, but i'm going to give it a try


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

KEgan said:


> tintin63 said:
> 
> 
> > I've added it to my list, Thanks.But one thing, it is crocheted not knit.
> ...


I knit and crochet. Loved this pattern. I actually would rather crochet an afghan than knit one. Thanks for the link.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Very pretty! Thanks so much for thinking of us!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mrs BBNof said:


> love it - not sure if my crochet skills are up to it, but i'm going to give it a try


I've only been crocheting for a year but I'm doing a practice piece first. I've done the front ridge and the arrow stitch so far tonight. OK so far.


----------



## jubelgaas (Sep 24, 2011)

Too bad that pattern doesn't come in knitting instead of crocheting...personal favorite


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I received this one through my in box! It is beautiful!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This is a crochet pattern, not knitted, for those who care. Lovely.



KEgan said:


> For those who love knitting afghans, here is a gorgeous pattern and it's FREE:
> 
> http://www.herrschners.com/App_Themes/herrschners.com/pdfs/AranHeartsThrow.pdf?sourcecode=4313337&link=6&[email protected].net


----------



## mom of four (Oct 16, 2011)

It is beautiful! I love doing Arans. Thanks for the link.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That is really pretty but it's crochet not knit. Thanks for posting will probably make it :thumbup:


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

I love it. Unfortunately I am not that experienced crocheter. rlmayknit


----------

